# Fraternal greetings from a displaced Texas Mason in Wyoming



## AndyMac67 (May 16, 2010)

Howdy folks - 

As the thread title suggests, I am currently a displaced Texas Mason from Sul Ross Lodge #1300 in College Station, TX, currently living under the jurisdiction of the Grand Lodge of Wyoming.  

I consider it a testament to my home lodge in Texas and to Freemasonry in Texas in general that, having only been a Master Mason for a year and a half, and a Mason in Wyoming for a year and a half, I am already Junior Warden of Riverton Lodge #26 in Riverton, Wyoming, and have been appointed to a Grand Lodge of Wyoming office as Education Councilor for Central Wyoming.

I look forward to many an enlightening discussion here, as well as finding ideas and tidbits of Masonic Education that I can use to further the craft up here in The Cowboy State.

Fraternally,
- Andy McNeel
  Riverton, WY


----------



## Blake Bowden (May 16, 2010)

Glad to have you Brother McNeel!


----------



## JTM (May 17, 2010)

i know this guy


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (May 17, 2010)

Welcome Brother Andy!


----------



## Casey (May 26, 2010)

Welcome brother!


----------

